# Migration time?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

While walking the dog tonight a skein of geese, 24 in total, flew over and about five minutes later another 20 flew over in perfect V formation.

Both flocks were heading due south - is it the time for migration?

Or are they a warning of bad weather to come?


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Keith, We live down on the south coast (Wareham) and a week or so ago we had large flocks of Canadian geese flying over our house from the coast in the evening and spending the night in the fields or lake, couldn't actually see which, and then in the morning flying back over towards the coast and this went on for about a week. We have had them in the field behind us before and they seem to be feeding on the new shoots so perhaps that's what they might have been doing. Perhaps somebody with a bit more knowledge than us could help.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

These geese will be migrating here for the winter from Scandinavia and Greenland. They come here for the warmer winters.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

motormouth said:


> These geese will be migrating here for the winter from Scandinavia and Greenland. They come here for the warmer winters.


More immigrants . . . :lol:

Me ? I'll be buggering off to Spain for a warmer winter


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Every winter we have Canada Geese arrive - they spend their time commuting between various lakes in the area and we often see several family groups flying over, especially around dawn and dusk. For anyone interested to see them two good places are Tamar Lakes and Bude Marsh (adjacent to the canal). There can sometimes be several hundred at either place, or none - they move around!

Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Can you blame them.....politics, weather and natural disasters; seems a good idea to me.

Alan (Cartagena)


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If the Canadian Geese migrate from the Manchester lakes and canals then it's just for the odd weekend as I see them all of the time.
My dogs don't like them as I suspect that they think they get the blame for the large mess the geese make.
I never stop the dogs when they chase them.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Canada geese are resident in UK as are greylags, although some might also come form Scandinavia.

The migrating geese start arriving about now (mainly in October) and are, Pinkfoot , white-fronts, bean geese and brent geese
It is an exciting spectacle to see and hear. Here, they spend the days grazing on fields and fly back to estuaries for the roost.

Sometimes you may be lucky to see a barnacle, red-breasted or snow gooses amongst the flocks as they can get off course and end up with the wrong flock.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

They have been passing through the North East for the last week or so. They overnight on the Lake in the Country Park where we walk the dogs.

Any other time of year, the resident male Swan will not tolerate them but he seems quite relaxed. Maybe he knows they are just passing through.


----------

